# Tissot T-Touch Expert compass calibration always "KO" :(((



## wolakko (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello,

I just bought Tissot T-Touch Expert and was trying to calibrate compass. I went through user's manual very carefully but result of my calibration is always "KO".

I wonder if it's so difficult to calibrate this watch or is my watch broken??? 

Can you give me any tip how to calibrate the compass???? 

Thanks a lot for your help!!


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

The best way that I have found: Turn a plastic cup upside down, away from any metals, put the watch on the cup, turn the watch in a clockwise motion, one round in about 30 seconds. Make sure the watch stays level, as this will help calibrate the compass. That is really all you need to do. I hope this helps.


----------



## wolakko (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks but i did it many many times without success. When you put the watch on the cup(upside down) then i think it should be opposite to clockwise.

When you say away from any metals? should i do it outdoor? can you make a video of you tissot compass calibration?

thanks a lot


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

I just bought a T-Touch Expert, followed the instructions in the manual, it took 2 tries to get the compass calibrated. Read the instructions very carefully and follow them to the letter.

Make sure you're far away from any metal objects. It seems to be sensitive to keeping it flat and rotating it within the correct amount of time. If that doesn't work, then you may have a problem with your watch that needs fixing?


----------



## wolakko (Mar 29, 2012)

how far away from any metal object should i be? in my house there is a lot of metal objects everywhere...do you put your watch upsidedown when calibrating? do you need to rotate it 2,3,4... times or 1.5, 2.X is enough? are you rotating it until watch stops to "beep"?


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

wolakko said:


> how far away from any metal object should i be? in my house there is a lot of metal objects everywhere...do you put your watch upsidedown when calibrating? do you need to rotate it 2,3,4... times or 1.5, 2.X is enough? are you rotating it until watch stops to "beep"?


No, watch not held upside down, hold it face up and level. Stand outside, 20 feet away from any buildings. It is possible also that you are on a magnetic or iron ground, which would affect the reading?

Here is the online .pdf manual: http://support.tissot.ch/?mod_flashPDF/id_141


----------



## wolakko (Mar 29, 2012)

Ok i will try to do it outside mi flat. I really do not believe that the watch is not working as it is brand new...I must do sth wrong.....I will try to do it outside in few places



Sodiac said:


> No, watch not held upside down, hold it face up and level. Stand outside, 20 feet away from any buildings. It is possible also that you are on a magnetic or iron ground, which would affect the reading?
> 
> Here is the online .pdf manual: Tissot Product Support
> 
> View attachment 666419


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

wolakko said:


> Ok i will try to do it outside mi flat. I really do not believe that the watch is not working as it is brand new...I must do sth wrong.....I will try to do it outside in few places


Probably not really necessary to do it outside; I did mine on a wood table inside the house a couple of feet from the wall and a metal (aluminum frame) sliding glass door. But it may help. Make sure you hold it level; the suggestion to place it on a paper cup so you can twirl the cup around is good. It seems to be sensitive to the speed of rotation, so max. 20 seconds for 360 degrees is about 1.5 seconds per 5 minute mark on the watch, or max. 5 seconds per 15 minute mark on the watch.

In other words, as you look at the watch, rotate it at the rate of about 5 seconds from 12 to 3, another 5 seconds from 3 to 6, five seconds from 6 to 9, etc. Do it in a smooth motion but the face of the watch must point up and be flat.


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

wolakko said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just bought Tissot T-Touch Expert and was trying to calibrate compass. I went through user's manual very carefully but result of my calibration is always "KO".
> 
> ...


I hope this will help.


----------



## JTWRally (Aug 23, 2011)

I had same problem with my Racing Touch.... after a couple of attempts, I gave up as it was reading somewhere near anyway. After reading this thread, I decided to try again but using an aid..... I placed my watch flat on top of a record turntable.... followed instructions and it worked first time. Turning a turntable smoothly is far easier than trying to do it whilst holding the watch in your hands. If you dont have a record turntable, use a bit of thought and use something else that rotates smoothly by hand or make something simple....


----------

